# This is a good place. Happy Thread.



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I just wanted to say, with all the drama, this is a GOOD place. It has done a lot of good for a lot of dog owners and for that I am grateful. 

So I am starting a HAPPY thread. 

Do not focus on BAD or DRAMA just focus on POSITIVE.

What advice can you offer new puppy owners? Lets start posting positive stuff and MOVE ON. Save the drama for your doggy mama. 

Only happy things here, please. Or Ill fish smack you. What happy things do you have to offer? Ill keep posting to myself too.. this happy thread will live on in eternity. 

And no one asked me to post this, I am just tired of reading all the dang Complaining!!!!!!

I am just a regular old member now and do not have ANY AUTHORITY, YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! So Im going to be posting like crazy now.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Melissa! :whoo:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Julie. And we all know I would have asked you to fish smack them. hehehehe


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

wine, pepsi, wine, pepsi, wine

Just thought the happy thread needed some wine & pepsi.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hello Melissa!!! I like your post and agree with No more drama....theres enough in my family...this is where I excape too. I had a great time with my puppies today. We cuddled and played and a little more cuddling. I just love my little boy to pieces. Here is a pic when he was a baby....how about that for no no drama.....just a happy little puppy!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This isn't about puppies....but leads back to them in a long round about way....

We will have a fund raiser quilt coming up that will be something to look forward to winning! Made by forum members and won by a forum member! All proceeds will go into the quilt fund which in turn will pay for our new quilt "Bloomin Havanese". Bloomin will be given to HRI to raise money!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I was under the influence of Wine when I started this forum. AND Im pretty sure you were all pepsied out when you told me it was a good idea. HA


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The quilt will really be a kick too----Paige made a "pimp daddy" block and Kara made a rasta hav that is just adorable! I had to make "Riley the sheriff" to keep an eye on those hoodlems! ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

For all the newbies to this place, they need to know how supportive and caring a place this has been. We've all been there for each other through thick and thin, through doggie issues and people problems. We've virtually held hands. We've prayed for each other and laughed with each other. So come on in and ask your questions, share your victories and your fears. We'll be here to listen and we'll smile and cry right along with you.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Was I not supposed to put a puppy pic Julie?


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> I was under the influence of Wine when I started this forum. AND Im pretty sure you were all pepsied out when you told me it was a good idea. HA


I can pretty much guarantee it. eace:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad you posted a puppy pix Megan....it was an adorable pix! I think our posts just crossed?


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

casperkeep said:


> Was I not supposed to put a puppy pic Julie?


Of course you were! Puppy pics for sure would go in the 'happy thread'. :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont think she meant that at all... Puppies are HAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!

Puppies make me happy. One day I will win one of those dang quilts


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

eace:

I agree.

People come here to share knowledge and experience with like-minded people, who love little fluffy mop dogs from Cuba...and it shall remain HAPPY!

Just because you yell wolf doesn't mean one is going to appear...kinda like when I call Gucci for a bath, and she sulks under the bed. ound:

back to HAPPY...


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok just making sure! I love this place and always will....I made alot of friendships here and would have never made it through with Betzie. Time will heal!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Puppy photos totally appropriate in a 'Happy' thread. Nothing happier than that!! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Megan, I want that puppy. Wouldn't it be great if they stayed like that for a couple of years at least?

A slot machine and a Hav...what more could you want???

I'm glad to get back to HAPPY because I've learned a lot here and had support during hard times. Time to learn and teach.
Y'all are wild girls and I would never drink wine...*POP*... ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Linda, posting under you makes me see our kids together. I think they could be related.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Megan, that puppy picture was the best. Made me smile. Also made me think how cute those little ones are as they go bounding around like little bunny rabbits. And that makes me think I need to be fish smacked. No more puppies for me.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Puppies...


LuvCicero said:


> Wouldn't it be great if they stayed like that for a couple of years at least?
> 
> Only if they are potty trained for both of those couple of years! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

eace:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pictures make all of us happy. This is a happy place that many of us would have missed had too many changes took place. Back to the business of enjoying our Havanese.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Puppies!! IWAP!! I gotta get back into taking pictures of the "kids"!

I wanna win that quilt!!!

I love this place. I come here first thing in the morning and last thing at night.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Here is Jillee and Ginger....my cocker spaniel!*

Here is Jillee and Ginger. I would have to say these two are daddy's girls. I couldn't leave these two out of the pic.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, Meghan,

That picture makes me verrry happy!
Wonderful photography!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

I love the pic, Casperkeep! They are darling!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Melissa! I was just thinking of you when I got up this morning! I guess I went to bed too early last night......lol

I agree - let's get this forum back on track! We all need each other!

Loved the puppy pictures - how can that not produce a happy smile?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Piper is my first dog and I never would have survived the "puppy stage" without the help and support of everyone here-so thank you! 

The picture of Jillee & Ginger inspired me to post this picture of Piper and her two BFFs taken this weekend. It makes me happy


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurief said:


> eace:


Ditto!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Here is Jillee and Ginger. I would have to say these two are daddy's girls. I couldn't leave these two out of the pic.


What a great picture of them. It looks like a professional photo and an ad for something. I would put in a picture of my troops but that would end the happy part of this thread. They all desperately need a grooming.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Julie. Sweet shot.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Lets all just relax.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There is nothing like a puppy to make you smile.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I won't get into anything but happy feelings here, but let's just say I feel like I need a vacation from my own head! lol Puppies.... aahhhh.... lovely little Hav puppies.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> Here is Jillee and Ginger. I would have to say these two are daddy's girls. I couldn't leave these two out of the pic.


Jillie, if she is the white and black one sits and looks just like Sir Winston with shorter legs...he goes to the kitchen and gives me that expression when he wants a treat.
Long story short, he was about 3 when I got him, took him over to Cicero's and we decided to teach him to sit...hardest one I have every tried to train, think Dale would agree...but now....he uses it to his advantage and is so cute, like Jillie, who could refuse?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay, do you have new puppies or are those old photos? I remember some beautiful puppies a few months back, are you so lucky again!!??? love that color!
(Samson's photo)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> Was I not supposed to put a puppy pic Julie?


I think Julie meant HER post was not about puppies, not that this thread was not about puppies....think that is what she meant...love the photo of the puppies


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How can this be a happy thread when people are posting pictures of puppies that aren't MINE??


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Well if people are posting puppy pics!...










eace:


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

trueblue said:


> How can this be a happy thread when people are posting pictures of puppies that aren't MINE??


There is only one way to fix that...you will have to post some :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YAY - Baby Pics!!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

PUPPIES!! Love it


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Love those pics Laurie!

I haven't been here for a long time-life has been crazy, to say the least. I don't get to any lists I belong to often. This place and the people here played a huge part in my family's happiness because of their help with our 2 lovable yet crazy guys.:biggrin1:

Not a puppy pic, but I haven't posted a picture of Jagger in a long time so here is is: (if I can remember how)


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Yay!!! A Happy Thread!!!!

Thank you. eace:eace:eace:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Friendships made here.*

Without this wonderful place I would have not met my dearest friend Laurie. She was so instrumental during things with Betzie. There were many people here that helped through that tough time. Melissa thank you again!!!:angel:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That was sweet Megan - I was happy to be there for you guys!!

Diana - I cannot believe how Jagger has greyed!! Wow - he looks like a sweet old man - haha - although I know he is nothing of the sort!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I love all the pics....so fun to look at them all. Keep them coming....I can never get tired of looking at puppies!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I think Julie meant HER post was not about puppies, not that this thread was not about puppies....think that is what she meant...love the photo of the puppies


You are exactly right! I didn't understand the post originally by Megan asking about whether or not she should post a picture of her puppy till I went back and read mine! GEEZ! :der: I should of caught on quicker! My bad!

I see where she questioned that,but I was referring to MY POST not being about puppies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

PUPPPIESSSSSSS!!!! if ever we need some one to say IWAP!!! ok that will be me. IWAP little logan puppy. 

:biggrin1:eace::ear::whoo:

oh and Yung, could you make it so we can post more than 5 smiley's? that would make me GFETE!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the pictures! :bounce::thumb::bounce::thumb:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

No problem Julie....I just wanted to make sure that I didnt do anything wrong.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> No problem Julie....I just wanted to make sure that I didnt do anything wrong.


Of course not! You know I love you girl! :hug:
I should of read my post closer--I hadn't really looked closely at the starting point! ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I love you too....I hope to see this year at Nationals....what do you think?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd love to come....it is unlikely I'd make it to Raleigh..but I can always dream,right?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh I wish you would come....try try try....you have pleanty of time to plan things out.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Megan, I remember that terrible time you went through with Betzie and the incredible support you had as you travelled that difficult road. I remember Laurie rushing out there to be with you. It's times like that, and we've all had them one way or the other, that are foremost in my mind. I also remember the day when you got your special little boy who brought joy back into your world.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

This is a very sad, happy moment...

The people here have been so extremely supportive. My dog situation is less than normal (OK, my whole life is less than normal, but we don't have to go there). But whether it's a question about my aging rescue, or my new puppy (also a rescue), I've always received very positive and helpful feedback.

Now for the sad part, when my Lily was injured and had to be put down, I was devastated. I am still suffering from that. But I wrote a L-O-N-G recap of what happened and how I was feeling. I got so much support, and so many other people shared their stories with me. I can't begin to tell you how helpful that was. 

But the thing that makes it even more special to me - Lily wasn't one of my Havs. She was a staffordshire terrier. A dog that many people fear, that cities have banned. I posted pictures of her playing with one of my havs, and the people here say joy in them, not fear. Not one single person tried to tell me I was "wrong" for letting a "vicious" breed play with my sweet little havs. (I actually had people approach me on the street or in the park to say that)

Questions and issues are addressed with patience, with care, and with genuine concern. Even if the question has been posted a thousand times, it is answered again. THAT is why I love this forum, and THAT is why I so deeply appreciate the people here.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

casperkeep said:


> Hello Melissa!!! I like your post and agree with No more drama....theres enough in my family...this is where I excape too. I had a great time with my puppies today. We cuddled and played and a little more cuddling. I just love my little boy to pieces. Here is a pic when he was a baby....how about that for no no drama.....just a happy little puppy!!!!


Your little baby,I don't know which one it is,looks like my new baby Nellie.Here are some Happy Hav,pics to hopefully make people smile.Plus a ghastly one of DH and me[but we are looking happy]when we collected Nellie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Your photos just made me smile. Those are indeed happy pictures. Though you may not like your photo, I must say we have one more beautiful hav mommy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The pictures Clare are great!:thumb:

You guys look happy and wonderful....and if you think you are not photogenic...you should see me! ound:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Your photos just made me smile. Those are indeed happy pictures. Though you may not like your photo, I must say we have one more beautiful hav mommy.


Why thank you!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

marjrc said:


> I won't get into anything but happy feelings here, but let's just say I feel like I need a vacation from my own head! lol Puppies.... aahhhh.... lovely little Hav puppies.


That is exactly why I come here - to take a vacation from my own head!:whoo:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's a funny little thing that just happened,we all went out for a walk,and when we got back little Nellie was exhausted so went fast asleep,whilst she was asleep Dizzie scampered around the house collecting up all the chew sticks and slippers, then proceeded to try and hide them down the back of the sofa,in and under the bean bags and on the bed where Nellie can't get,I think he was in a funny mood after we came back from our walk because it was only the second time we have all been out together and I had Nellie on her lead and I was encouraging her and giving her little treats,[Dizzie also had extra goodies].Then he didn't want to have anything to do with me,which is unheard of,and he was all over DH.Anyway things are getting back to normal.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

haha...their personalities are amazing...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ah, the jealousy. I've gone through that with the older ones. Ruby doesn't know any better. She came into things with the boys already here. Bailey more so. He's a real mama's boy.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Julie said:


> The pictures Clare are great!:thumb:
> 
> You guys look happy and wonderful....and if you think you are not photogenic...you should see me! ound:


What she said, Clare! Indeed, Happy pictures!

Witnessing the personalities of our pets I think is the most fun part of them living with us. Before I got my birds (2 cockatiels and a red-bellied parrot), I didn't realize that birds had personalities the way they do either. It is so much fun to watch Gabe's (parrot) behavior when his beak is bent out of shape. He gets jealous of any attention I pay to the other two.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow Linda--That's interesting you have birds. So does Christy. I am not sure what kind of birds they are..but they are absolutely beautiful! Maybe you have talked with her?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Just Smile!!!*

Here is Ginger...my not soo havanese....being silly!!!eace:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*My sweet angel Betzie!!!*

Here is a picture of my little Betzie Boo Bear when she was five weeks old. It shows how small she really was. I miss her sweet little face. She is having fun in heaven now. Running like crazy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

see how well our dogs share!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And sleep together....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

and play dress up with mommy!!!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I want to kiss that nose!


----------



## Velma (Jul 31, 2010)

Oops...I posted my very first message to the wrong thread but I guess it doesn't hurt to post it again, especially when there's a picture involved, right??

So, I'll start again...Hi, my name is Velma. I am a fairly new Hav owner (all of four weeks!) I absolutely love my Hav and was so glad when I first found this forum and then became a bit disappointed here lately. But I decided to wait and see what would happen and was SO glad that Melissa started this "Happy" thread!!! 

One of the MANY reasons I chose a Hav puppy was because of their interaction with children and I think this was reinforced when MY baby was cuddling with the baby of a family friend.

"I think I'm in love!!"


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love this thread!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome Velma and Banjo! Congrats on your new puppy! He is adorable! That baby girl in your photo is too! :kiss:

Love the pictures you all have posted. :clap2:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yay!!! Happy thread!!! Kudos!!

However, keep in mind, the next winner of the quilt will be me!

xxoox


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Not sure if Miss Ruby was happy in this, but many of you will remember when I first tried to dress her. She spent the next five minutes trying to bite it off. I find it hard to believe she was ever that small.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Geri, Ruby is so cute. How about some current pictures of Ruby??? It's been awhile.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Velma and :welcome:

Banjo is dangerously cute (some might try to snatch him up around here! ) and the name is just as precious as can be!


Geri, Miss Ruby is a Star..she is every bit the jewel you named her after, and Yes, I agree on recent pictures, I'm curious how that coat is changing up??


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ms. Tuesday has kept most of her color, at least on her back. Her face has lightened up considerably. She is heavily into coat blowing stage. It came from nowhere one day. Now I have two of them. Bailey is going through his second bout of it. I refuse to take a picture of my little mop till she goes to the groomer. I tried to take her last week but they were too busy. I'm shooting for Thursday. If we go, I'll do a before and after.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I remember seeing Ruby in that cute sweater! She was so tiny!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Understandable, bad hair days should not be photographed lol..although, I find it hard to believe the lil mop has a bad hair day...blowing coat is no fun and I cannot imagine having 2 going thru it. egads!

I love watching the changes their coats go through, especially the reds and sables, its like a new dog every few months


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ruby has surprised me so far by keeping a rich red in her coat, other than her face and chest. To me it's beautiful. But then again. I think they're all beautiful.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Yay!!! Happy thread!!! Kudos!!
> 
> However, keep in mind, the next winner of the quilt will be me!
> 
> xxoox


You will certainly have a good chance on this Hats Off Fund Raiser quilt Carole...it is gonna be a fun one......stay tuned! :becky:


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to really enjoy all the Ruby stories and I've missed them. Can't wait to see a new picture.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

FINALLY! Something here to make me smile :biggrin1: Thank you for starting this thread, Melissa :hug: It's totally got me GFETE :becky:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lilly'sMom said:


> I used to really enjoy all the Ruby stories and I've missed them. Can't wait to see a new picture.


Oh I still have loads of Ruby stories. She's a rip! However, I must admit, she is calming down a lot. My biggest problem with her is she's too darn smart. She has this propensity for digging deep into my handbag (which I tend to leave in the foyer) to get whatever goody she finds on any given day. When she managed to get my second camcorder (not two days old) and started chewing the silicon cover off, after managing to get it out of it's zippered mesh case, I knew I was in trouble. Fortunately I got it before I had to call the activate the insurance I bought two days before. Can you imagine if I had to call them.

If you saw the Julian video, you know at least it works.

I should write a book.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

You should write a book. You have a gift for bringing Ruby to life through your words.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Agreed! Marley who??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ruby Tuesday!!!! I would love to see new pictures too Geri!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy, will do. I promise. Just as soon as she gets her new do. I can't even see her face. She looks like a mop.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Missy, will do. I promise. Just as soon as she gets her new do. I can't even see her face. She looks like a mop.


Well, I guess that's a good thing, Geri. At least she doesn't look like an owl anymore. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Well, I guess that's a good thing, Geri. At least she doesn't look like an owl anymore. :biggrin1:


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't mind seeing her without a face!!! that is my favorite neezer look! well one of them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I see that this thread has gone to the dogs!! :biggrin1: Not at all surprised to see the great puppy pics when talking about something 'happy'. Where yesterday I was near tears, I am teary-eyed tonight for very different reasons.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ultimately it always goes to the dogs, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy to see you still here Marj.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Ahhhh, I just read this whole thread and must say thank you to Melissa for starting it. I found this forum by change during a google search as I was researching my pup. It is now my expert reference - who better to turn to than those who know from experience.

I was happy to have found all of you, and I am happy to continue learning from each of you! The pup pictures have made me happy, expecially after a full day back teaching high school students! Puppy training is far more fun!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Kristy, I can imagine!! The difference between teenagers and puppies?? night and day  If only teens were receptive to training with little bites of cheese and praise? LOL I've taken the reverse psychology approach with mine, I tell them how cool their look is and they ask me to go shopping for another look!! ound:, okay, maybe that's a weeee bet exaggerated, but they do have to stake their independence as far away from the 'rents and authority figures as possible 

Kudos to you for doing the job, though!! 
Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

These pics make me smile,pups and grandchildren,hopefully on there way to bed and sleep,they have worn me out!!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Those pictures made me smile too!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Hello Melissa!!! I like your post and agree with No more drama....theres enough in my family...this is where I excape too. I had a great time with my puppies today. We cuddled and played and a little more cuddling. I just love my little boy to pieces. Here is a pic when he was a baby....how about that for no no drama.....just a happy little puppy!!!!


That couldn't get any cuter!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

clare said:


> These pics make me smile,pups and grandchildren,hopefully on there way to bed and sleep,they have worn me out!!


I can't stop smiling!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I just wanted to say, with all the drama, this is a GOOD place. It has done a lot of good for a lot of dog owners and for that I am grateful.
> 
> So I am starting a HAPPY thread.
> 
> ...


AMEN!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Yippe to Happy threAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, I love those photos. Cuter than cute kids and equally adorable fur balls. I like how they each got equal time. Sweet!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Adorable pictures! Look at the big squeeze and smiles on those adorable kids and the fur muffin! :kiss:

Is there any fights over who gets to sleep with Gigi or is Gigi an equal opportunity lover?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Julie said:


> Adorable pictures! Look at the big squeeze and smiles on those adorable kids and the fur muffin! :kiss:
> 
> Is there any fights over who gets to sleep with Gigi or is Gigi an equal opportunity lover?


NO it gets confusing I'm Gigi or Clare!The dogs are Dizzie and Nellie,and the grandchildren,love the dogs equally,as they have very different personalities,that is both dogs and children!!Yes my real name is Clare,but no one in our family has called me that since I was 6 months old,ever since then I have been Gigi.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Good to know, Gigi/Clare! I wondered who Gigi was!

Your grandchildren and furbabies are all just precious!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Kathie,Thank you!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Oh I still have loads of Ruby stories. She's a rip! However, I must admit, she is calming down a lot. My biggest problem with her is she's too darn smart. She has this propensity for digging deep into my handbag (which I tend to leave in the foyer) to get whatever goody she finds on any given day. When she managed to get my second camcorder (not two days old) and started chewing the silicon cover off, after managing to get it out of it's zippered mesh case, I knew I was in trouble. Fortunately I got it before I had to call the activate the insurance I bought two days before. Can you imagine if I had to call them.
> 
> If you saw the Julian video, you know at least it works.
> 
> I should write a book.


Awwww here is what caused your eyeglass destruction Geri, you spoke too soon!! Miss Ruby is just giving something to write about! I suggest you keep her away from reading these posts on HF wanting more Miss Ruby stories. She is obviously a publicity Hav, (not hound) :-}} Hugs flynn


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Awwww here is what caused your eyeglass destruction Geri, you spoke too soon!! Miss Ruby is just giving something to write about! I suggest you keep her away from reading these posts on HF wanting more Miss Ruby stories. She is obviously a publicity Hav, (not hound) :-}} Hugs flynn


Flynn, I think you're right. Here I was, feeling a little more relaxed about Ruby. Actually, my fault. Can't let my guard down.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Seriously, I know what you are going through. I saw Sir Winston looking at me like he had done something seriously wrong and looked down at the floor, yep...my glasses right there ready for demolition...but I said "no" and he turned around and went on his way...he is such a good boy, really I could not ask for a sweeter little guy. I have had him now since last March and have to say he is as near perfect as possible. He will NOT give me kisses!! but he will allow me to give him belly rubs!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Guess what I should have said here is that Sir Winston says his rescue of me was successful, and he thinks perhaps he will stay here.:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Clare, the pups and grandkids are precious. You are very lucky.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

clare said:


> NO it gets confusing I'm Gigi or Clare!The dogs are Dizzie and Nellie,and the grandchildren,love the dogs equally,as they have very different personalities,that is both dogs and children!!Yes my real name is Clare,but no one in our family has called me that since I was 6 months old,ever since then I have been Gigi.


Oh I am sorry Gigi....:sorry: 
I thought they were both the same havvie too! :doh:

I think I need glasses! Maybe that little Ruby Tuesday of Geri's snatched mine! ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> Oh I am sorry Gigi....:sorry:
> I thought they were both the same havvie too! :doh:
> 
> I think I need glasses! Maybe that little Ruby Tuesday of Geri's snatched mine! ound:


I wouldn't put it past her.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I wouldn't put it past her.


If I catch her---can I keep her? :ear: PLEASE?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> If I catch her---can I keep her? :ear: PLEASE?


She'd probably be happier at your house. She'd always look perfect and she'd have the best pictures taken of her all the time.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

awwhh...that's sweet...(not true--but sweet! ) :kiss:
She would miss her Mommy.....but I would sure love to have her come visit for an extended stay.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> awwhh...that's sweet...(not true--but sweet! ) :kiss:
> She would miss her Mommy.....but I would sure love to have her come visit for an extended stay.


 I'll make a deal with you. She's yours till coat blowing is over.


----------

